# I need some sprite sheet.



## luaks (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi, this is my first post and I am requesting some sprites for my comic. They are:

*Zabuza
*Haku
*Mizuki sensei (he appears in the first episode of the anime)
*and Iruka

Thank you.

P.S.-they should look like this  

~luaks


----------



## Kuchiki Rukia (Jan 11, 2008)

wrong section


----------



## luaks (Jan 11, 2008)

Sorry ^^'

What's the right?


----------



## Tash (Jan 11, 2008)

I'm not sure we have a section for this.
Try google.


----------



## Spiral Man (Jan 12, 2008)

Wrong section


----------



## PlayStation (Jan 12, 2008)

I'm sure you can find them on Sprite Database...except for Mizuki


----------



## luaks (Jan 12, 2008)

I have these but I need some like that Neji not like this : 

I found a Haku but Zabuza...

Anyway thanks.

~luaks


----------



## maximilyan (Jan 12, 2008)

whats a sprite sheet?


----------

